# Some sort of tree frog



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

Today I was given a couple of these frogs. The people didn't know what they are. Any ideas?


----------



## apodemus (May 19, 2006)

Looks like a Leptopelis sp.


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

Common name: Big Eyed Tree Frog. How fitting. lol I think you're right. Thanks.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Good lookin' frog! Very cool stuff.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

very nice frog you got there!


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks! I've grown rather fond of tree frogs. 

What does the 'sp.' stand for? I've been trying to do some more research on my own, but everyone abbreviates it (at least in the searches I've done) so I haven't managed to find out for myself.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

It stands for "species" I believe.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

It refers to species. They use that when it doesn't have an official species name yet, or when there's some controversy over it. Like my blushing mantellas. Although the general consensus is that they're a morph of expectata, they're still usually called a mantella sp.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

And for further reference, ssp, stands for subspecies. So if you see something say for example, D. imitator ssp, it's referring to the subspecies of Dendrobates imitator.


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

Sweet, I just learned something! No wonder all the Leptopelis sp. pictures I found didn't all look the same. Guess that should have been a clue... 

I'm glad you guys are more friendly than most other herp forums I've been on. Other places would have made me feel stupid for asking that. :roll:


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Glad it helped.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

wow, thats a cute little guy you got there :0


----------



## Peke (Aug 30, 2007)

*about SP (species)*

Hellow to everybody. My name is Peter, from Ghent, Belgium.
Sp. used as Leptopelis Sp. means that you don't know what species it is.
That's mostly when petshops buy some group of frogs from import...but the importor does not want to select all the different species (or he is not able because of lack of knowledge). So when a petshopowner buys Sp....most of the times they are much cheaper.
The leptopelis you see above for example...: as long as you don't know the full name of the frog (just "Leptopelis"), you name it Leptopelis Sp.
If I tell you it's a Leptopelis Bocageii...then we change the Sp. into Bocageii. As simple as that.
I have 1.9 Hyperolius Fusciventris Burtoni and 1.1 Leptopelis Uluguruensis.
Allow me to give you pics

Best regards,
Peke


----------



## Peke (Aug 30, 2007)

*2nd post*

2nd post


----------



## Peke (Aug 30, 2007)

*3th*

3th


----------



## Peke (Aug 30, 2007)

*4th*

4th


----------



## Peke (Aug 30, 2007)

*5th*

5th


----------



## Peke (Aug 30, 2007)

*so now some pic's and URL's*

"Making off..." :
http://chameleons.10.forumer.com/viewto ... sc&start=0

http://chameleons.10.forumer.com/viewtopic.php?t=458


Hyperolius Fusciventris Burtoni : No explanation needed...


Laying eggs and furtilizing by the male in amplexus.


Leptopelis Uluguruensis female, perfect camouflage


1.1 Leptopelis Uluguruensis


Leptopelis Bocageii female


Leptopelis Bocageii male


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

The frog was identified as Leptopelis vermiculatus... over 6 months ago.


----------



## Peke (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry, but I don't really believe that....it's a Big eyed tree frog and no vermiculatus.


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

Well then you'll have to provide much better ID photos. I have eight of these frogs now, and have compared them to many many Leptopelis photos. Not only do the match the L vermiculatus photos, but that species is by far the most commonly sold here. 

What is the juvenile coloration for L Bocageii?


----------



## Peke (Aug 30, 2007)

As juvenile : check :
http://www.nbat.nl/aquarium5/leptopelis_vermi.html

Young Vermies are grasgreen with overall darkgreen spots; in the middle of the eyes to halfwords of the back a dark stripe. The belly is white to yellow-white.

http://www.amphibiainfo.com/gallery/anu ... miculatus/

Females become from this color over to greenbrown and afterwords even complete brown; males stay green to greenbrown the rest of their lives.
When males and females become older...they become more brown but still the black stripes.
Young and old have always white to white yellow belly
Adult females are 8 cm, males 6 cm
Males makes this sound : ""rrrrriiiikekekeke"
Hope you had the frogs when they were still juveniles...so you can compair to the description i gave.
Yes indeed a same frog can have different colours that differs with mood, temperature, day or night.
I do not hope to had the only truth, I hope you have some more details to be shure wherever it's a Vermiculatus or a Bocageii ;o)
(and yes I know, my english s**** ))))) )
Please inform me.
Greetz
Da pete


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

I know about L vermiculatus. I've raised seven of them. I was asking for info on the species you thought they were.


----------



## Peke (Aug 30, 2007)

here a perfect picture of a browncolored Vermiculatus. Does yours compaires to this ? :
http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/sho ... php?t=7317
Look at the eyes, they are "gold-pixeled".
The eyes of a Bocagei are darkbrown-black. Hope this will help you further.


----------



## Peke (Aug 30, 2007)

Most of Leptopelis are the same in keeping. You can raise one, you can handlle them all. But for all this frogs same : they like it more colder then warm. And give them earth, mixed with oakleaves (cooked-off) to barry their eggs in.
And 2 dry saisons/year : one from 01/12 till 31/01 and a second from 01/06 till 31/08.
Winter = 01/06 till 31/09 with lower temp (day = 18°C and night between 12 and 16°C)
Good luck.


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure how to explain this any better.  This thread is a year old. I already know what species they are. 

My frogs are Leptopelis vermiculatus.

I do not need information on Leptopelis vermiculatus. I was asking for information on Leptopelis bocageii, since you thought that's what they were and I'm interested in the other species. 

The seasonal information is very interesting though. Have you bred any Leptopelis species yourself? I'm getting ready to breed mine soon, so I'm gathering as much information as I can about it. 

I have had them at all stages. 

A baby:









Mid-color change:









An adult:


----------



## Peke (Aug 30, 2007)

one word...wauuuww!! And yes I am convinced now definatelly Vermiculatus.
Look at my seasonexplenaition and the temps!! The colder temps are really important. I have more experience with Uluguruensis but Bocageii is handled approx. same way. This winter, 2 of my Uluus escaped and were all night in temperature of 8 degrees....looked like wintersleep, very low action, but when they were in cage again and warmed up...more and more activity again.


----------

